

Show HN: Roveb, a simple mobile loyalty program for businesses - nreece

Hi guys,<p>We launched! Checkout our startup, Roveb, a simple mobile loyalty program for small-medium businesses.<p>Roveb will help businesses easily create a fast, simple and engaging mobile presence with built-in provision for deals, rewards and virality.<p>Businesses can inventivize mobile visitors who participate with social sharing/recommendations and personal visits; creating brand awareness and new customers for the business.<p>http://roveb.com (Invitation Code: SHOWHN)<p>---<p>I'll really appreciate your feedback (both good and not so good). Your thoughts around these areas would be helpful too:<p>1. What is your initial impression of our landing page? What improvements would you suggest?<p>2. How can we improve the mobile loyalty program? Any features or ideas we should focus on more than other things?<p>3. What type of person or organization do you think would benefit most from Roveb?<p>4. Any marketing advice or suggestions are most welcome.<p>5. We'll be grateful if you could kindly spare a few minutes to browse through a Roveb-powered demo mobile site (please visit http://roveb.com) on your smartphone and share some brief feedback about its performance, looks and usability.<p>Cheers.
======
richf
1\. I think the yellow highlighting is overkill.

2\. I don't know how the mobile loyalty program works. Need some information
on the front page describing it.

3\. Small businesses who need a presence on the mobile web.

4\. Pricing is too low, have you experimented with different price points?

5\. Images are fuzzy on retina display (need @2x images).

~~~
nreece
Thanks for the feedback. We'll make the necessary changes.

------
tylerwl
I checked out the Curry Ferry demo site on my iPhone. It looked nice and was
easy to browse.

In addition to the "Menu > 20% off for group guests" link at the top of the
homepage, I would add it to the bottom as well. That will allow visitors who
read through the restaurant's description to easily check out the menu without
scrolling back up.

------
nreece
Clickable - <http://roveb.com> (Invitation Code: SHOWHN)

